# 13-14 HD diesel ram truck?



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

thinking about getting a new truck in spring. have a few questions...

what do you like/dislike about your dodge ram truck?
what is the mpg on the diesel hd trucks?
how horrible are the maintenance costs on a diesel?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Well it depends if you want to install a plow on it. Dodge changed their frame on the Diesel and no one has a mounting kit yet, also beware of headlights, some of their light packages have no adapters for plow use available yet


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

basher;1654330 said:


> Well it depends if you want to install a plow on it. Dodge changed their frame on the Diesel and no one has a mounting kit yet, also beware of headlights, some of their light packages have no adapters for plow use available yet


would it be different for the hemi motor?

*edit* just went to western's site and they have diesel in the 3500 not the 2500. and gas motor mounts on both hd's


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

jerseydrew;1654343 said:


> would it be different for the hemi motor?
> 
> *edit* just went to western's site and they have diesel in the 3500 not the 2500. and gas motor mounts on both hd's


Frames on the gasser haven't changed all the manufacturers have mounts in the system.

They show them for the 250 diesel also, only let you carry a mid-weight but they list them. However; All the manufacturers have assigned a part number but shipping a psychical object is another story.

remember make sure the truck has either the H13, HB3/H11, HB3/HIR2 headlights


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

so does anyone want to answer the original questions?


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

The subject has been discussed to death. The consensus seems to be , unless you keep your truck over 100,000 miles and work it hard for most of them, you will never get your investment back because of the cost of the diesel option.


----------



## jerseydrew (Mar 6, 2010)

jhenderson9196;1655255 said:


> The subject has been discussed to death. The consensus seems to be , unless you keep your truck over 100,000 miles and work it hard for most of them, you will never get your investment back because of the cost of the diesel option.


i do keep my vehicles about 150k miles. i do not kill my vehicles but i don't baby them either.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Mean work them hard. Towing over 10,000 lbs on a regular basis, plowing over 8 hrs per storm etc. If not, the fuel savings don't add up to the cost of the option.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Mounts are showing up for the diesels.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

jerseydrew;1654314 said:


> thinking about getting a new truck in spring. have a few questions...
> 
> what do you like/dislike about your dodge ram truck?
> what is the mpg on the diesel hd trucks?
> how horrible are the maintenance costs on a diesel?


I purchased a 2013 Ram about two months ago. I switched from running a 2011 F350 and you could not get me to go back. This truck is great!! On the diesel running down the highway at 70 I can get about 21 MPG mixed driving I average 17 MPG and towing equipment is 13-15 MPG depending on how much weight. The maintenance is not anymore then owning any other diesel. Some have talked about not bring able to get mounts. It is true that the 2013 3500 frame is different but the mounts and headlamp harness are available now and I should see mine any day.


----------



## outdoorimagesct (Oct 23, 2013)

I love my 2013 Ram 5500. Nothing compares to it. I can pull a house down with it or tow crane down the highway at 75mph.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

They'll run better Without DPF


----------



## outdoorimagesct (Oct 23, 2013)

Do you mean DEF?


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

No.He means the diesel particulate filter.


----------



## FIREMAN Q (Jan 19, 2005)

jerseydrew;1654314 said:


> thinking about getting a new truck in spring. have a few questions...
> 
> what do you like/dislike about your dodge ram truck?
> what is the mpg on the diesel hd trucks?
> how horrible are the maintenance costs on a diesel?


Just switched from a 06 Powerstroke...i won't look back!

Nothing I do not like about my Dodge except maybe a few minor amenities.

I am currently at 2500 miles and averaging 14 mph. The break in time on these trucks is 6000. So time will tell. Get about 18 on the highway.

Maintenance costs are a bit higher than gas but well worth the extra if you plan on working your truck.

If you only tow your boat to the lake a couple times a year and plow a handfull of drives then I don't know if you would really need a CTD.

Look for a 2013 left over and you will get a great deal. I got my price down 9K from sticker.

Good luck.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Fireman Q. You will love and hate some things about the Dodge trucks given some time. The biggest complaint to me is the front ends followed by the wiring. Other than this they are great trucks and will run forever. Or at least the engine......

I have driven a few 6.0l Fords and laugh inside when the owners rave about the power and how well they pull. Yes they will pull but just not like the cummins. As for the break in time more like 60-70k miles is when the fuel mileage stops getting better.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1666797 said:


> Fireman Q. You will love and hate some things about the Dodge trucks given some time. The biggest complaint to me is the front ends followed by the wiring. Other than this they are great trucks and will run forever. Or at least the engine......
> 
> I have driven a few 6.0l Fords and laugh inside when the owners rave about the power and how well they pull. Yes they will pull but just not like the cummins. As for the break in time more like 60-70k miles is when the fuel mileage stops getting better.


Your comparing a 2003 6.0 to a brand new Dog Cummins ? A 2014 Ford diesel will blow away a Cumming in every way and has a much better truck around the motor. The milage will keep improving for years to come unlike a Dodge Hemi that best day milage wise happens the day you drive off the lot and gets worse every day thereafter.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

jmac5058;1666885 said:


> Your comparing a 2003 6.0 to a brand new Dog Cummins ? A *2014 Ford diesel will blow away a Cumming in every way and has a much better truck around the motor*. The milage will keep improving for years to come unlike a Dodge Hemi that best day milage wise happens the day you drive off the lot and gets worse every day thereafter.


 Said the guy who pulls his cab to do any motor work!! Good luck with you newest gamble, blue ovals rock !!!! :salute:


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

jmac5058;1666885 said:


> Your comparing a 2003 6.0 to a brand new Dog Cummins ? A 2014 Ford diesel will blow away a Cumming in every way and has a much better truck around the motor. The milage will keep improving for years to come unlike a Dodge Hemi that best day milage wise happens the day you drive off the lot and gets worse every day thereafter.


I love the new Fords and the 6.7, I actually love all of the big 3 trucks (3/4 & 1 tons since there isn't a bad one out). But for 2015 Ford had to redesign nearly the entire injection/fuel system and the turbo due to the issues they were having with it. The turbo's have been crapping out anywhere from 30k to 100k miles, and when replaced generally die again much sooner.

As for the rest of the truck - I do like my 02 better than my previous Dodge trucks - but there is very little seperating a 99 F350 from a 15 F350 in regards to Frame & Body which I find aggrivating. Ford really needs to change this - pretty sad when the door off a 99 can be put on a 14 and no one would know the difference.

The new Rams are really nice, they have an awesome new frame and beefed up running gear, plus the cabs are real solid now.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

outdoorimagesct;1662541 said:


> I love my 2013 Ram 5500. Nothing compares to it. I can pull a house down with it or tow crane down the highway at 75mph.


Does the 5500 have a plow? What size?

I have a 05 3500 now but am considering moving up to a 5500 in order to run a big boy plow. Pics please!


----------



## outdoorimagesct (Oct 23, 2013)

Robinson_Cnst;1681558 said:


> Does the 5500 have a plow? What size?
> 
> I have a 05 3500 now but am considering moving up to a 5500 in order to run a big boy plow. Pics please!


I have a 9'2" Boss V on it and works great. Could of went up to the 10' DXT but I didn't want all that weight on a dodge front end. Just thinking about long term.


----------



## NSDOT (Jan 23, 2009)

My 2011 5500 is horrible on fuel, great truck to drive and tow with, but mileage is a *****.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

The 5500 has Dana axels I believe. I would hope they would hold up better then the junk AAM under my 3500. It has small ball joints and it carries the wieght on the lower joint. I have had horrible issues with the trac bar and steering box.


----------



## Baysservices (Dec 20, 2013)

*2013 Dodge 2500*

I purchased a 2013 2500HD Diesel and have a 8'2" boss v blade on the front of it and it works great. The truck is a tank in the snow. Im getting around 16-18mpg


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

Answering the original question,...They are awesome, I still have my 93 with a 5 speed , that thing gets 27mpg all the time on the hwy (Canadian gallon), I had a 02 HO , that thing was at 22mpg nearly everywhere, I run a 08 with the 6.7 now and it only does 18-19 , and it does it tank after tank, I have some DPF delete stuff I have collected through time and after dec 2014 when my warranty is out ill put it on, I know lots of people who have done it and gain atleast 4plus miles to the gallon with a power increase. the dpf can be a problem for a lot of people , the DEF is the big power units, they just keep getting lesser fuel mileages as the regulations get stiffer, in 08 they started using the heavier automatics , as well the rest of the drive trains are tough. I never pull anything with mine , and at the mileage im getting its about on par with the girl friends 08 v6 Dakota, so ill take the big rig anytime, its not about needing one, once you have one there is no going back


----------



## cl733 (Jul 12, 2013)

The guy I work with runs the 5 ton sterling with a dump box, its an 09, with the Allison, he packs the 86110 blade on that truck, and that thing moves a lot of snow with a good guy running the plow on it, hes still got all the dpf stuff, all original,not a problem yet , its a big truck and handles the big blade really well


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

I love my 12' Cummins. I ripped all the emissions bull off of it and haven't looked back. Mileage sucks on all the new diesels with the emissions. This is my second diesel and I would never go back to a gasser. The pulling power and honestly the day to day driving doesn't compare. Driving a diesel then getting into a gasser the gas truck feels like a dog. Good luck with whatever you chose, I don't think the deletes are available for the 13-14' trucks yet but they may be getting there soon.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

pitrack;1705931 said:


> I love my 12' Cummins. I ripped all the emissions bull off of it and haven't looked back. Mileage sucks on all the new diesels with the emissions. This is my second diesel and I would never go back to a gasser. The pulling power and honestly the day to day driving doesn't compare. Driving a diesel then getting into a gasser the gas truck feels like a dog. Good luck with whatever you chose, I don't think the deletes are available for the 13-14' trucks yet but they may be getting there soon.


why delete and throw the warranty out the window when my 13 gets 2x MPG


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Green Grass;1706345 said:


> why delete and throw the warranty out the window when my 13 gets 2x MPG


2xMPG? Explain.

If you would have seen the crap that was in the filters that gets recirculated back into the truck…after only 4k miles, you would get a better idea. Truck runs a million times better, doesn't feel all "clogged" up. Added power and mileage.


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

I deleted my 10 cummins at 20k miles. After 2 o2 sensors went, constant CEL and and a failed EGR I had enough. It's been fully deleted for 34k miles now. Went from 12mpg to 15-18mpg. Runs like a champ. Plus now I can let it idle for hours without DPF issues. The new hemi is a tank. My boss special ordered a 14 2500 tradesman crew can short box with it. Should be in soon if you don't NEED a diesel, the new gas motors are awesome. A lot of companies are getting away from diesels. Fuel cost, maintenance etc is much more then gassers.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Robinson_Cnst;1688979 said:


> The 5500 has Dana axels I believe. I would hope they would hold up better then the junk AAM under my 3500. It has small ball joints and it carries the wieght on the lower joint. I have had horrible issues with the trac bar and steering box.


genos garage out of cummings georgia has some front end track bar kits that fix all the woes of the 2500/3500 trucks. Just a friendly suggestion.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

pitrack;1706372 said:


> 2xMPG? Explain.
> 
> If you would have seen the crap that was in the filters that gets recirculated back into the truck…after only 4k miles, you would get a better idea. Truck runs a million times better, doesn't feel all "clogged" up. Added power and mileage.


the 13 and newer trucks with urea get 2x MPG no problem.


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

Green Grass;1708643 said:


> the 13 and newer trucks with urea get 2x MPG no problem.


I call BS. I'm pretty well involved with the cummins community, specifically these 4th gen 6.7 cummins. 20+ is pushing it.

Here you go.

http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/2013-general-discussion/833618-mpg-thread.html


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

mega10cab;1708664 said:


> I call BS. I'm pretty well involved with the cummins community, specifically these 4th gen 6.7 cummins. 20+ is pushing it.


I have been a cummins tech for 9 years and drive a 2013 everyday I have no problem getting 23 running down the highway at 65 I can get better if I try to.
If you have a 2007-2012 6.7 you are lucky to get 16. Pulling my 20' enclosed trailer I get 17 going down the highway.


----------



## mega10cab (Dec 23, 2013)

Green Grass;1708678 said:


> I have been a cummins tech for 9 years and drive a 2013 everyday I have no problem getting 23 running down the highway at 65 I can get better if I try to.
> If you have a 2007-2012 6.7 you are lucky to get 16. Pulling my 20' enclosed trailer I get 17 going down the highway.


Well if I reset my EVIC on my 10 2500 cummins it'll show 20+ at 65 on flat highway too. But my everyday 50% hilly back roads and 50% 70mph+ highway driving I average 14-17. Of course my truck is deleted running 140 extra hp tune. When it was stock I was lucky to ever see 15mpg. I also have 4.10s so that doesn't help.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

mega10cab;1708708 said:


> Well if I reset my EVIC on my 10 2500 cummins it'll show 20+ at 65 on flat highway too. But my everyday 50% hilly back roads and 50% 70mph+ highway driving I average 14-17. Of course my truck is deleted running 140 extra hp tune. When it was stock I was lucky to ever see 15mpg. I also have 4.10s so that doesn't help.


I drive the truck 40 miles round trip almost every day doing 65 have to go through two dumb round abouts and two stop signs and I average 23. Hilly roads don't exactly exist here.


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

Green Grass;1708643 said:


> the 13 and newer trucks with urea get 2x MPG no problem.


First of all mine doesn't have urea so I don't get this "2xMPG" you speak of. And second of all, you don't get twice the mileage I did anyways. Nice try though. I'll take my non-requiring urea motor over your emissions clogged motor any day of the week, and still getter better MPG's than you supposedly get.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The only frame change was to the frame of the 3500, the frame on the 2500 stayed the same.

Urea will not give you 2xmpg.
If before urea you got 20mpg, with urea you would then get 40mpg....
Yes the 13+trucks do get a bit better millage (stock).

Never trust the overhead for mpg # ya have to hand calculate.



basher;1654330 said:


> Well it depends if you want to install a plow on it. Dodge changed their frame on the Diesel and no one has a mounting kit yet, also beware of headlights, some of their light packages have no adapters for plow use available yet


----------

